# the guns i got



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi i think we should start listing the guns we use and pictures of them and what they have killed.

beeman 1000 5greys 6reds 15chipmunks 4chicadees 1crow
scoped crosman 760 2greys
crosman 2240 3greys 1crow
sawed off crosman 1077 23chipmunks 11reds 2greys
red rider 2chicadees
daisy buck 
daisy 1894
rossi 20 gauge 22. combo
cva .50

will post pics :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Remove the parts about chickadees and chipmunks unless you were in a survival situation and had to eat them. It is illegal to kill songbirds pretty much everywhere, and the police can use a printout from this forum as evidence against you in court.

Also, the anti-gun fanatics will flip out about all that, print it out, and put in on the PETA website's archives.

Just thought you should know...

(And I hope you don't put pics up of the birds and chipmunks...)


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

:soapbox: whats the big deal


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Edit your post


----------



## arun_rules (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 
1 Diana RWS 34 Breakbarrel air Rifle (Great, I love it. I like how it has 2 changeable barrels. So If I want to practice targeting, I can use the cheap .177 and for Varmints and birds, I use the .22)
and 1 savage .22 shotgun combo gun
That's all I need, that's all I'll ever buy


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

air guns include 
bsa scorpian
bsa lone star
airforce condor
theoben hft500  
daystate air ranger 50fpe
daystae air wolf
fx gladiator
fx revolution
beeman r9 double gold
beeman rx2 gas ram
air arms s410 thumb hole
all scoped but that is all i have in the way of airguns


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have......

Gamo P-23 .177 caliber Co2 Pistol
Benjamin 392 .22 caliber bolt-action pump-pneumatic pellet rifle
Marlin 981T, bolt action .22 S,L,LR, tube fed
Henry H001, lever action .22LR
Heritage Rough Rider, .22LR/.22Mag combo, blued revolver
Taurus 94, stainless steel .22 revolver
Ruger New Model Blackhawk 5 1/2" .357 Magnum revolver
Rossi 972, .357 Magnum 6" Stainless Steel Revolver
Harrington & Richardson Blued .32 S&W top-break revolver (old)
Bersa Thunder 9, 9mm nickel semi-auto pistol
Hi-Point C9, 9mm semi-auto pistol
Personalized Glock 21, .45 ACP semi-auto pistol
Unmarked single-shot 12-Gauge shotgun (old)
Unmarked single-shot 16-Gauge shotgun(old)
Stevens single-shot bolt action .22 (old)
Remington 870 Express Magnum, 12-Gauge pump action shotgun
Marlin 336A .30-30

That's just off the top of my head. I might have more, especially pellet guns, but I'd have to dig for them...

Also, soon I'm hoping to add a new 2" barrelled and 4" barrelled .357 Magnum, a 6" barrelled .44 Magnum, a Bushmaster AR-15, a Glock 30 .45 ACP w/ tritium sights, a Glock 17 9mm, and an accurized M40A3 sniper rifle.


----------

